# Newbie! ::waves::



## smilezlie (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi everyone my name is Dani and im 20 years old. Im new to mac but not new to makeup. I found this forum through the mac lj community...even though im slow and it took me forever to realize that specktra had forums. oops. anyways hullo everyone nice to meet yas!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome Dani!! Nice too meet you!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 22, 2005)

welcome Dani to specktra.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 22, 2005)

welcome to specktra! LMK if you have any questions!


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome guys! I think im going to like it here! finally a forum to talk about makeup! my friends think im makeup obsessed and wont let me talk about it anymore. so sad.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilezlie* 
_Thanks for the welcome guys! I think im going to like it here! finally a forum to talk about makeup! my friends think im makeup obsessed and wont let me talk about it anymore. so sad._

 
LOL I think everyone of us has a friend or signifcant other that is tired of hearing about makeup..So youll fit in just fine around here! We never tire of makeup!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilezlie* 
Thanks for the welcome guys! I think im going to like it here! finally a forum to talk about makeup! my friends think im makeup obsessed and wont let me talk about it anymore. so sad.

 
LOL I think everyone of us has a friend or signifcant other that is tired of hearing about makeup..So youll fit in just fine around here! We never tire of makeup!_

 
soo feeling you!


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilezlie* 
Thanks for the welcome guys! I think im going to like it here! finally a forum to talk about makeup! my friends think im makeup obsessed and wont let me talk about it anymore. so sad.

 
LOL I think everyone of us has a friend or signifcant other that is tired of hearing about makeup..So youll fit in just fine around here! We never tire of makeup!

 
soo feeling you!_

 
haha agreed! my poor friend is gonna get dragged into the mac store at my mall today. poor her, i have no idea what i want. 

i was going to get a nice neutral brown e/s....but i just re-located this all over loose bronzer stuff {its eye safe, its multipurpose} thats the perfect neutral on me so im back to the drawing board! 

all i know is: i have money, mac wants my money, and i wanna give all of it to them!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilezlie* 
_all i know is: i have money, mac wants my money, and i wanna give all of it to them!_

 
Aint that the truth!! (Ill give anyone my money for Mac. As long as I know its REAL MAC vs fake mac lol..its like crack!)


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 22, 2005)

i feel lucky that i live less than 15 mins from a freestanding store and a counter. no worries about fake mac there! i dislike the MA's at the freestanding store, but there is more stuff there than the counter....so i guess i will go in both!

i know the freestanding store just got in moistureblend, so i might get that, even though i dunno if i want a MA touching my face right now cuz im sick and i dont want to get everyone else sick or sneeze on them or something and i dont want to get moisture blend without them matching me.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and if im feeling up to it i may go to the cco by my house and pray they have something decent this time!

im making this a "cheer dani up because its her spring break and she has the day off from work but instead of having fun shes at home sick" day. 

in other words: MAC DAY!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice to meet ya, Dani!

Sounds like you're gonna fit right in!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

